# Sten Test: son scored 7 in both Maths and English. What is the Sten test?



## Deelite (7 Jul 2008)

My son recently received his "results" but I can't make head nor tail of them he scored 7 in both Maths and English.   Can  anybody enlighten me as to what these tests are for?  I can't wait till he goes back to school so any help would be appreciated....


----------



## mathepac (7 Jul 2008)

*Re: Sten Test Results*

There's a current discussion going on here - http://www.schooldays.ie/thread/Sten-test-results-0806281007


----------



## deew (7 Jul 2008)

Hi, my son scored a ten, which Im told is well above the avarage,so if this is the case and your son got a 7, then he did very well and you have no need to worry.


----------



## Ciaran (7 Jul 2008)

Some good advice on www.educationposts.ie Nothing to worry about with a score of 7. Pupils who attend Learning Support generally get in a Sten of below 3. 7+ definitely puts your son in the upper end of class


----------



## deew (7 Jul 2008)

just looked at the site mentioned above, it appears to be a recruitment site? didnt see anywhere to find out about sten tests?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

Any relevance?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sten_scores


----------



## sandrat (8 Jul 2008)

8-10 Well above average 


7 
Above average 
5-6

Average 

4 
Below average  
1-3 
Well below average


----------



## Ciaran (8 Jul 2008)

deew said:


> just looked at the site mentioned above, it appears to be a recruitment site? didnt see anywhere to find out about sten tests?


 

Go to the message board section and run a search.


----------



## g1g (12 Jul 2008)

This site may help [broken link removed]


----------

